# xcdroast broken



## om (May 2, 2011)

Does everyone else get this error message while trying to run xcdroast? I have the latest port installed.



> # pkg_info | grep xcdroast
> xcdroast-0.98.a.16_4 Another X11 frontend to mkisofs/cdrecord





> # xcdroast
> 
> ** (xcdroast:83586): WARNING **: Invalid cdda2wav version -unknown- found.
> Expecting at least version 2.01
> Start xcdroast with the -n option to override (not recommended!)





> # cdda2wav --version
> cdda2wav 3.00 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.0) Copyright (C) 1993-2004 Heiko Eiï¿½feldt (C) 2004-2010 Jï¿½rg Schilling
> 
> Defaults: stereo, 16 bit, 44100.00 Hz, track 1, no offset, one track,
> ...


----------



## om (May 2, 2011)

I went here and noticed a patch: http://www.xcdroast.org/xcdr098/patches/

This is what I did to get xcdroast to work. I don't know if I did this right but xcdroast works now with no cdda2wav error.



> # cd /usr/ports/sysutils/xcdroast && make
> # cd /usr/ports/sysutils/xcdroast/work/xcdroast-0.98alpha16
> # wget http://www.xcdroast.org/xcdr098/patches/cdda2wav_version.patch
> # patch <cdda2wav_version.patch
> ...


----------

